# Crabgrass?



## Tex86 (Jun 4, 2017)

I bought a new property recently and the back lawn is covered in what appears to be crabgrass. It's not as thick as the type of crabgrass that I had at my home last year, but it grows VERY fast. Not sure if it could be a different species, or if it's because we had over 18 inches of rain in 7 days and it's not water stressed?

Anyways, if anyone could chime in, I'd appreciate it. I am wanting to put my first app of Quinclorac and a surfactant a.s.a.p but I don't want to use the wrong herbicide.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

I don't think it's crab grass because it tends not to run like that.


----------



## Tex86 (Jun 4, 2017)

Yeah! That's what I thought, too. My next guess is that it's common bermuda, but I haven't seen any type of bermuda grow this fast.


----------



## Ahab1997 (Jun 30, 2018)

Just a guess here: torpedo grass? https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Panicum_repens https://www.weedalert.com/weeds-by-region.php?WEED_ID=147


----------



## Rockinar (Jul 21, 2017)

Not Bermuda. Some type of weed.


----------



## Tex86 (Jun 4, 2017)

Ahab1997 said:


> Just a guess here: torpedo grass? https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Panicum_repens https://www.weedalert.com/weeds-by-region.php?WEED_ID=147


Torpedo grass does describe it. Good news is that if it is, then Quncloracc takes care of it quite well.

Thanks!


----------



## Ahab1997 (Jun 30, 2018)

Good luck fellow rainsoaked Texan!


----------



## Tex86 (Jun 4, 2017)

Ahab1997 said:


> Good luck fellow rainsoaked Texan!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

Definitely torpedo grass, that stuff sucks but manageable.


----------



## Tex86 (Jun 4, 2017)

Iriasj2009 said:


> Definitely torpedo grass, that stuff sucks but manageable.


Thanks, I appreciate the confirmation. Should I just apply the quincloarc as directed on the label until it goes dormant or the weed is manageable by mowing?


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

Personally I haven't dealt with torpedo grass but @scarlso2 has. Hopefully he can chime in.

Im thinking that if your maintaining below an inch that it shouldn't have a chance either. I know he has to deal with it on his property line where runners extend over his property line from his neighbors weedy yard.


----------



## scarlso2 (May 8, 2017)

Quinclorac has been really good for my torpedo grass problem, but I'll be honest that doesn't look like torpedo grass to me. That looks exactly like the common Bermuda I get. You'll know for sure after trying out Quinclorac.


----------



## scarlso2 (May 8, 2017)

I just pulled up some of my weeds, and now I can't decide what I think of yours. On my picture the one on the left I'm calling Torpedo grass and the right Bermuda. I'm sticking with that because the one on the left dies when I apply Quinclorac and the one on the right dies when I apply Fusilade II


----------



## Ahab1997 (Jun 30, 2018)

Sounds like the "House" method. Treat the disease you think it is, and if the patient improves, then you were right.


----------



## Tex86 (Jun 4, 2017)

scarlso2 said:


> I just pulled up some of my weeds, and now I can't decide what I think of yours. On my picture the one on the left I'm calling Torpedo grass and the right Bermuda. I'm sticking with that because the one on the left dies when I apply Quinclorac and the one on the right dies when I apply Fusilade II


I'm going to give it a shot of quinclorac with a surfactant when the rain stops and the grass dries (flash flood wa warning until Saturday night. All this rain has caused this torpedo grass to shoot up above the Bermuda. I am almost positive that this isn't Bermuda because I have seen common and it doesn't grow this fast. Also, this property hasn't been maintained in about a month and the rain has caused it to spread and shoot up in growth. So I probably won't get to spraying it until next week sometime.

@scarlso2 how often did tou spray the torpedo grass with the quinclorac? I've read 2-3 apps of the high dose 2 weeks apart until its gone.


----------



## scarlso2 (May 8, 2017)

I do one app every time I see it creeping into my grass, and that gets me to the annual max on the label. My neighbor literally maintains it as his lawn... He thinks it's St. Augustine.


----------



## Tex86 (Jun 4, 2017)

scarlso2 said:


> I do one app every time I see it creeping into my grass, and that gets me to the annual max on the label. My neighbor literally maintains it as his lawn... He thinks it's St. Augustine.


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## jan1980steve (Aug 16, 2017)

This one came on its own into my fescue lawn and took over. Now I have this as my front lawn. It goes dormant at the same time as other bermuda. I think it's common bermuda. Spreads at atleast an inch a day.


----------

